# ccshell and dmoc 445



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd be really careful doing that... They must have the build numbers in there for a reason. It is entirely possible that different builds store things in different places and hacking a CCS file to work with your controller might just mess all sorts of settings up. 

What is your build code?


----------



## rclugnut (Aug 11, 2011)

In my expirance the .ccs file is just so ccshell know what it's talking to vs the .par saves the actual parameters that the controller follows...

The build # for the controller that we've been having issues with is...

9A-DE-29-6B-C4-DB-D5-BF


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, the ccs file is just to tell the program which parameters the firmware supports and what their internal ID values are. I was just saying that there is a possibility that parameters aren't found at the same IDs for every firmware revision (or could have different scaling) so changing parameters when you've loaded a hacked CCS file might be dangerous. I hope that they didn't change IDs but you never know. Just make sure that values look sane when the program reads them.

I looked and I have .CCS files for two different build numbers but not the one you have. I guess you'll have to use what you've got and hope for the best.


----------



## rclugnut (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks looking at post 39 in this thread explains some of the differences in the .ccs files we have... We'll have to load up different ones and see what the effects are...

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...-anyone-here-use-solectria-azure-72876p4.html


----------



## nickzeroe (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for these posts!
I'm electrifying a 72 Lotus elan using a DMOC 445 and an ac24ls motor I picked up at a business liquidation. No software, manuals or anything. 
The drivetrain is done, I found the manuals, ccshell and a ccs file that I've edited to use my build code. Thankfully I'm old enough to play the hyperterminal game. Remember when we used to use that to download "certain" graphics files before the internet?

I have a couple of notes and humble requests:

Note:If you use a Radio Shack usb to serial converter, reverse the rxd and txd pins on the controller. The converter comes "pre flopped".

Request: I hacked a ccs file from the same date as my controller, but a different build code. If anyone has a ccs file for build 9C-56-78-E6-16-12-E4-75 please contact me. I'm leery of using the hacked file. Beer awaits if you're in Denver!

Question: I haven't tried the hacked ccs file yet to access controller status with ccshell. HiVoltage applied, 12v applied, The controller talks via hyperterminal, the contactor closes when enable is pulled low, but no motor when the pot is cycled. Am I missing anything basic?

Question: Is there a command list to access variables and status via hyperterminal? Is it the same as in ccshell? Same Syntax?

Thanks again to all of you for pointing me towards the info that's helped me get this far!


----------



## smdatta (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks. I did download your .CCS file. Will try to play with it on my setup and will keep you all posted.
Sham Datta.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

smdatta said:


> Thanks. I did download your .CCS file. Will try to play with it on my setup and will keep you all posted.
> Sham Datta.


Awesome! I have an older DMOC445 or 645 and an AC90 motor but I haven't used it yet so I don't have direct experience with your combo just yet. I have used the DMOC445 / AC24 combo so that's sort of close.


----------

